# Jobs in Marbella



## nathyoung (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips on where to get a job in marbella or even malaga for a english speaker?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Alas, my only tip would be to read this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/371025-why-do-we-bother.html

It was started by someone in the area, who knows the situation on the ground. Unemployment is high everywhere in Spain, especially in Andalucía. Youth rates are especially dreadful, with over 50% looking for work. Many of these are well qualified and speak Spanish fluently!
I know people in the area who are forced to work cash-in-hand - for low wages, no job security, no contracts, no social security - simply to eat. 
You would do well to do plenty of research before arriving in the hope of finding something.


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Depends what youre work experience is like and also what youre willing to put youre hands to.There are jobs around here, you just have to know where to look, get 5 posts and if you still havent found anything then send me a message and ill let you know of 2/3 places that are currently hiring 

All the best,

Kurt


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Your posts about seeking a job and a cheap place to live lead me to wonder how much you have researched this move, and to assume you are quite young?

What type of job are you looking for/ what qualifications/ experience do you have?

Unemployment in the under 26 age group is at 60% in Spain, and that included many, many highly qualified native speakers, who are desperate enough to take take even the most menial work.

Have you checked the residency requirements. Within 90 days of arrival, you are required to prove you have sufficient funds and healthcare provision. To do this you either need a legal contract of employment or prove you have private healthcare and approx 600€ / month being paid into a Spanish bank account. and/ or approx 6000€ savings.

Even if you got bar work or the like, it is highly unlikely you would get a contract, and it's worth remembering that Marbella is a pretty expensive area to live in.

Have a read of the FAQ thread for more info.


----------

